# HELP! Windows 10 won't boot after clean install



## ollie111

I re-installed Windows 10 on my girlfriends pc and now it won't boot, it goes to a recovery screen as shown below:










I installed Windows via USB with the Windows 10 media creation tool. When I got to the screen when I chose the partition, the SSD which I wanted to install Windows on had a message "windows cannot be installed on this drive" so I clicked format, but it had the same message. So I Googled this as I haven't had this issue before, and found a solution to manually wipe the drive and convert to GPT as below:


Open the diskpart tool:
diskpart
Identify the drive to reformat:
list disk
Select the drive, and reformat it:
select disk <disk number>
clean
convert gpt
exit
Close the command prompt window.
Continue the Windows Setup installation.

I followed these steps and windows installed normally, then when it went to boot I got the recovery screen.
I have tried several solutions found from googling but nothing has worked:

Select option to repair your system instead of installing.
Go to command prompt (in advanced options) and hit following commands to repair MBR.
bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /fixboot
bootrec /rebuildbcd
Press [y] when system asks you to accept.
Exit

Running start-up repair didn't work either.

I've tried formatting the drive several times and re-installing windows, same issue every time.

I don't really know what to try next. Any help please?


----------



## DaveA

Why did you do a clean install?


----------



## hellot1M

Hey I just ran into this issue yesterday
Not sure if we have the same issue but if she has any other hard drive in the computer or external plugged in. Unplug them. No matter what method I tried, nothing would work for my SSD unless I unplugged literally every other storage device. 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellot1M

But once you are in and everything else is unplug. Delete every partition from you SSD. Then format then hit new then install

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollie111

DaveA said:


> Why did you do a clean install?


We were trying to fix an fps issue with games and wanted to see if a clean install helped.



hellot1M said:


> But once you are in and everything else is unplug. Delete every partition from you SSD. Then format then hit new then install
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


I unplugged the 2 HDD's and re-installed. Had same issue. BUT I found this setting in BIOS:










"Windows 8.1/10 WHQL Support" was set to disabled, so I changed it to enabled, and it worked...

Really can't believe this. Why would this setting evening exist? And why was it set to disabled? I definitely did not change anything in BIOS before or after installing windows.

I spent 5 hours trying to fix this last night when all the issue was a simple setting in BIOS to enable windows 10???!?!?!

Oh well at least it's working now 

Thanks for help.


----------

